#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Life in danger for a bottle of Sprite

## forreachingme

Well, the next small shop to our house is a Sari Sari as called over here. The wife of some military elite guys is running the shop...
I bought a bottle of Coke and a Sprite yesterday morning. 
I next day brought the Sprite to the table and it looked open already, one of my daughters had a glass earlier... 
I asked if anyone want Sprite and some said this is water! 

Well we never put water on such a bottle as we have a dispenser and if in the fridge it is Ice Tea with special bottle where we can easily drop ice in that are used, but never ever a limonade bottle is used to store water.

So no one placed water in, the shop sold us by mistake a cooled water form their fridge. i wanted to let it be as is, but well wife asked to exchange...

The daughter went to the shop asked for exchange but they said they did not sold us sprite it was Royal EEEHH... And in the back they said  well they drank that and placed water to get a free one after...

Gosh, so i went, BIG MISTAKE, over there and shown them our water bottles and explained we never put water in such lemonade bottles... 

Well they not sale Sprite it was Royal, we have no damn Royal in the House and my daughter was with me when she sold us this Coke and SPRITE !

I just shown them, Please remove the sticker when you place water in fridge so this kind of confusion will not happen. That was too much, my life is now in danger due to this.

WELL the guy is a pack of muscle and then wanted to just kill me, i was 20 meter away, and he was coming to get me and beat me off. I told him not so wise kill me over a bottle of Sprite or water, but the more angry he got only...I told loud, i stay here come kill me for a bottle of water and he inflated his muscles more and more bad he got, i went quietly home, he finally not made the turn to my house.

This guys are packs of muscle and special army guys, they have all kinds of bad guns, they are professional hit men.

So i was cheated over a bottle of Sprite and i hurt their self esteem from their own mistake, if they harm me this next days, at least the story is out here...

----------


## somtamslap

> and he was coming to get me and beat me off.


 Every cloud and what have you.

----------


## forreachingme

Customer care flippo muscle man way! They live 80 meters away from my place and we are customer for 3 years since they arrived, always loud and friendly hello my friend he was shouting when i passed by, i even invited them for a BBQ...

His wife has no memory of what she sold, she cannot add 2 +2 without calculator...

Let's see tomorrow if he wanna beat me or apologize, either way most of neighbors will now avoid them, a bit dangerous going shopping there...

----------


## stroller

Enjoy the Philippines...

----------


## Dapper

Forget about the 10bt
or
Smash the fucker over the head with a bottle and go to war.

For 10bt - you know what makes sense  :Smile:

----------


## forreachingme

A bottle is 50 php and after ripping the label off to tell them how to keep in their fridge if filled with water, i said i need no compensation and want nothing more and slowly walked away...

Then the guy went mad and he is a real killing machine, spending all day at gym, he is flippo seal, they have an arsenal of different machine guns that he like show off some times. 
Normally quite calm and nice, the gaz missing in my sprite must have exploded in his brain or sumfing...

----------


## wasabi

I would boycott that shop and spend My money elsewhere.

----------


## hallelujah

> I would boycott that shop and spend My money elsewhere.


I think that choice has probably been taken out of his hands now.

----------


## VocalNeal

Moral of the story?

Ignore small irritations in life.

Pour the water down the sink and go and buy another bottle of Sprite. 

TIP: If it is not Sprite in the bottle there will be no gas pressure and you can squeeze the bottle a bit , if it is Sprite the bottle will be hard and unsqueezable.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

OP: Think I may have asked before, but where do you live? Rural area?

----------


## Luigi

Jump in your wheel and roll on out of the Zoo.

----------


## NZdick1983

Why you not say to big muscle man in loud and proud voice "come at me brah!"..

Then when he come to beat you off, pull your panties down and show your big muscle 

He will not beat you off - he will laugh and you will have big party together with too much smile and sprite...

Happy ending  :Smile:  :Smile:  joob joob xxx

----------


## Black Heart

> Enjoy the *Philippines..*.


That explains it.

----------


## kingwilly

> Moral of the story?
> 
> Ignore small irritations in life.


Indeed. What was the purpose in going back to the shop to complain ? 

Just avoid them in the future.

----------


## forreachingme

Well still alive, not yet passed in front of their shop, expecting an apology or getting a beat  up, will se what happen, i am very diplomatic and had no problem 6 years here before this...

The daughter carried the bottle of Sprite, i wanted 2 beers first out of stock, so 2 coke but they had only one, so they proposed the Sprite and now say we took a Royal !
I did not seen it was open before or not hard from lack of gaz since i did not carry it.

When he came at memy first reaction was to put up my hands and tell him, well you wanna beat or kill me for a bottle of water come i will not move. I then asked them to check in their group of 10 people + to see who put water in the Sprite bottle in the fridge but made him more mad again, i left calmly before he reached me, he was inflated like hulk.

Those guys are special elite force, 2 snipers, 1 bomb specialist, the guy that  came to me is their leader. They are often on special missions in Mindanao and are often used as Body guards for heads of States visiting here, not really the guys to mess with !
This is just about 30km south of Manila.

----------


## forreachingme

My first intention was to just leave it as is.
But damn wifey said we should tell them and ask for replacement, i said naaaa, leave it, she continued but see this is not normal, they must know for next time, and and and...
We sent the daughter and she came back full of shame, as they said we drank and filled it with water.
I then went to show them we never EVER put water in such a bottle, normally it should go smooth from there but the wife of the guy said we bought a Royal, i tried close as is but it was to far in, my mistake to return this bottle at that particular place...

They are just to much of their own pride, it is indeed a dangerous situation for a 50 php deal.

----------


## Luigi

Makro... mom n pop shops... why can't Asians just supply goods properly without making farangs explode.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

to the OP: Just ignore them & don't buy from them anymore. That's what I would do...

----------


## boloa

Could have been worse.......he could be one of those guys that drinks his own piss and you brought a Bottle of Sponsor instead of Sprite  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

^^ 
Or one just could shrug their shoulders and get on with life without ever thinking about it again.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wasabi

In Sprite of it all.

----------


## kingwilly

> In Sprite of it all.


 ::doglol::

----------


## forreachingme

Passed in front of shop no one was there, busy at gym or assigned to whatever mission.
Most neighbor avoid them already, many seen what happen the other day and it is in fact second such happening, about 2 weeks ago they ran after a passing car and shouted they wanted to kill the driver, luckily the guy escaped and no one was harmed.
They need blood this guys, best to ignore. They were friendly and calm for the past 3 years, may be they are feed some stimulants now.

----------


## terry57

> My first intention was to just leave it as is.
> But damn wifey said we should tell them and ask for replacement, i said naaaa, leave it, she continued but see this is not normal, they must know for next time, and and and...
> it is indeed a dangerous situation for a 50 php deal.



Well there is your first mistake mate,

Grow yourself a set of balls and do what you think is the correct way to handle the situation and not bow down to the wife's silly solution. 

Secondly to make an issue over such a pathetic amount when you are an outsider is stupid. 

So over 50 php you have got yourself off side with the locals ????

Good work that.   :Confused:

----------


## kingwilly

> may be they are feed some stimulants now.


Maybe you are on stimulants too, judging from your current, barely legible scribblings.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Borrow Davis' flame thrower and barbecue him, his wife and little kids, too...

----------


## Dragonfly94

petrol bomb the bastards

----------


## NZdick1983

Now we are talkin' my lingo... a BBQ pool party with you boys (and scantily clad women of course) would be fun! 

 :Party:  :Smokin:  :240:  :thrashi:  :rock_dj:  :sheep:

----------


## Dillinger

Heres what you have to do bud

----------


## NZdick1983

555 green owed (I'm all out) fooking hilarious... that's my kinda humor..

You can be the bouncer at the door Dill... any punk ass tries any shit.. you be right in their ass - like white on rice.

 :Sasmokin:

----------


## stroller

> .. you be right in their ass - like white on rice.


 :Gay:

----------


## stroller

> ...
> So over 50 php you have got yourself off side with the locals ????
> 
> Good work that.


No, just the store owner, looks like he's got the locals on his side.

Read & think before posting, hoser.

----------


## Neo

Is the OP still alive?

 ::chitown::

----------


## PeeCoffee

^^^ 34 looks very strange. Loopers, is this one of your KGB friends ?

Sorry Nataliya, welcome aboard.

----------


## PeeCoffee

Looks as though that Ruskie thread got deleted.

----------


## forreachingme

Still alive, they just shout no more "Hello my friend" when i pass, rather go in their place or just faint not see me...

I think the sales are pretty bad now for them, neighbors all avoid the place. There are about 5 such shops within 300 meters.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

My bet would be that his missus ripped him a new one. Guys like that make very little money...his wife's income from the shop, as small as it might have been, would have been important. Doubt she's pleased losing her customers because her old man's an asshole.

----------


## forreachingme

My opinion is that she was the main asshole, she sold us a Sprite with their drinking water in it and then said she sold Royal not Sprite...

He exploded as he believed what she said, could not accept my point of the story  hmmm both assholes, end of business there for me.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^My mistake.

----------


## Dillinger

What a palava over a bottle of piss.

Are you sure he said Royal and not Urinal? :Smile:

----------


## forreachingme

He not said Urinal, he said, "you stop come here, i kill you" i first waited then slowly left...

She said Royal and since hide in the urinal...

----------


## baldrick

play with retards and sooner or later one of them will stab you with the scissors

----------


## Dillinger

https://youtube.com/watch?v=SZy31sgaNII

----------


## forreachingme

I now ignore the fucktards and not engage in anything with them.

Some neighbors want me to complain officially, but best is to let it as is.

I just hope they let it as is too, i not even expect an apology since i prefer ignore them and not do anything at all with them.

----------


## NZdick1983

Me no like them too! fucktards need lesson teach them respect! 

You need a bit of Les Grossman Mojo... watch and learn player!

----------


## fishlocker

I get it dick down under, but this isn't Sesame Street, or Mr Rogers Neighborhood.

Would you be mine? Could you be mine? Won't you be my neighbor?

----------


## fishlocker

Won't you please, please won't you be, oh  please won't you be my neighbor?

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

Mr McFeely lives in Pattaya Thailand, walking street no less. Speedy delivery.

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## deuhie

Jump in your wheel and roll on out of the Zoo.

----------

